# One more of a distinguished family of Torcuatas (Natural Torcida)



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Honorable familia... Danzón dedicado a mi amigo Jamie JMPLSNT!

Honorable family ... Danzon dedicated to my friend Jamie JMPLSNT!
That is, this topic I want to pay tribute to my friend Jamie JMP, who has always beenvery generous in his comments and enthusiastic cheerleader of my resorterontas.also since I looked I saw the potential branch to make one with the shapes you likeJamie.

I named "Python Molurus" as an analogy of the voa constrictor by the light color of thewood in addition to how robust and how to forget that memorable scene of SalmaHayek at dusk to the dawn of Tarantino, for those who forget the scene ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzyqP3r1jaw

And once hot track ...


Here the photos...






























I commented that the color of wood is that branch from a young and robust, and hasnot taken his bath oil.

Ah! and oak wood Espero te guste mi homenaje Jamie


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, this is one of best natural ergo I ever saw


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you for your kind words my slingshot friend. I love the curvy shape and did you know one of the first three natural slingshots I ever made was shaped like this?

Can you tell us about this Oil Bath you are talking about Maestro? Do you soak them in used motor oil amigo? I love the color it puts into your resorteras!


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Love it !!!









Cheers,
AJ


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Chepo, That is amazing friend. You truely are a master thank you for sharing with us.

Cheers


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Another beautie mate, love your work-


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is one real cool looking bad boy, Chepo. Nice work. I like it a lot!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Yet another beautiful slingshot Chepo, I love the shape.

Martin


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo,
Nice curved resortera, great color and excellent fisnish. Aguas con el pan del monio que dice el del cortito. Saludos.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I appreciate your comments amigos resorterontes


JM The oil bath is toleaving the fork of one or two days immersed in Linseed oil combined with turpentine . 50/50 this brings out the grain of the wood apart to seal it and give it a nice appearance. I searched the huretano to test but I have yet tosucceed.


----------



## dudemeister (Mar 28, 2011)

Well done! Not gonna lie, I'm more than a little envious


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

dudemeister said:


> Well done! Not gonna lie, I'm more than a little envious


LOL! as we say around here ... "Aaaaaaaah! Diooooooooó!" 


Something like ... "I do not believe"


Thanks dudemeister


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I love Salma Hayek in this scene.. I love her period, what a goddess...

Que chula la Salma, es una diosa...


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Dan the Slingshot Man said:


> I love Salma Hayek in this scene.. I love her period, what a goddess...
> 
> Que chula la Salma, es una diosa...


Totalmente de acuerdo Nico


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thats a superb one.









Top job.


----------



## YonakaYamako (Apr 21, 2011)

Eso no es más que un hermoso trozo de madera, que es una obra de arte.

Simple y sublime.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Locko, YonakaYamako and NoSugarRob 


Very rewarding your comments my friends resorterontes


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

that a beauty


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hola Chepo69 , bonita honda, seguire mirando haber si veo mas hondas tuyas , tienes buen gusto , un saludo desde España.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

slingkid said:


> Hola Chepo69 , bonita honda, seguire mirando haber si veo mas hondas tuyas , tienes buen gusto , un saludo desde España.


Que gusto encontrar más resorteros hispanos, saludos cordiales. ya estamos haciendo bulto jeje!

More like slingshots that Hispanics, best regards. package are already doing lol!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Tonz qué Resorteros!


This weekend I tried one of my forks coated with polyurethane to preserve the light color of wood. here are the results of this test.

Ah! and for reasons of familiarity of terms, the former Python Molurus renamed ... lol! is now simply "LA CULEBRA" ("The Snake") lol!


Here, the Pics!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

So lovely!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> So lovely!


Muchas gracias DH


----------

